

Bird Navigation Breaks Entanglement Record - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23748/

======
ggchappell
Interesting article.

I wonder about parts of it:

> Various scientists have pointed out that photosynthesis and bird navigation
> must rely on quantum effects ....

After looking at the 2 linked articles (links are just after the above
sentence in this article), I would say the word "must" above is incorrect. In
both of the linked articles, researchers are _speculating_ on quantum effects
in bird navigation & photosynthesis.

Also, it seems odd to talk about "rely[ing] on quantum effects". If quantum
mechanics is the way the world works, then _everything_ is a "quantum effect".
It's not like the universe has quantum parts and classical parts (is it?).

EDIT: Let's make that a more serious question. _Is it?_

~~~
jules
They mean that they way it works couldn't work in a non-quantum world.

~~~
Retric
Considering we live in a quantum world that just means you can approximate the
same thing in a non-quantum world. It might not seem like a big deal, but
thinking about earth's orbit in a pure Newtonian world is still wrong. As is
friction and wind resistance.

What I am trying to say is when someone says it works in a non-quantum
viewpoint, they just mean you can approximate the first few decimal places
without looking at QM. But, saying it works is not accurate.

------
Tichy
I hope they don't start to make computers from bird's eyes now.

